# europe: cheapest phone with nfc?



## lgsisjsn (Nov 9, 2021)

I've looked at gsm phone finder, they all seem to be around 200

a while ago there were some phones such as xiaomi note 8t around 100/150 that did meet the nfc requirements, now they seem not to be anymore in production


----------



## elghinnarisa (Nov 9, 2021)

TCL 20 SE, Redmi 9C NFC, Moto G9 Play, Moto G20, Huawei Y6p

Pricing and exact hardware can change depending on region though


----------

